# Fuel system schematic, New Holland TC 40



## Herr Ball (Mar 9, 2021)

My New Holland TC 40D ran poorly then stopped running I am getting no fuel at the fuel injector pump inlet line. Is there a schematic I can view to help trouble shoot this problem? Is there an electric fuel pump or just the engine driven pump, not talking about the injector pump? I held my finger on the end of the hose going to the injector and cranked the engine, I felt no fuel pressure build up, so is the fuel pump faulty? Thanks.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

could be the fuel pump, blocked tank outlet (inside gauze filter on the outlet), or plugged filters if these haven't been changed recently.


----------



## Herr Ball (Mar 9, 2021)

FredM said:


> could be the fuel pump, blocked tank outlet (inside gauze filter on the outlet), or plugged filters if these haven't been changed recently.


Thanks,I agree, I thought it ran out of fuel even though it indicated a quarter of a tank, so I added 5 gallons but even with this, it just dribbled out of the hose going into the filter, it should have better head pressure than that. I don't know about the filters being changed, I bought the tractor used and this is the first time I have really used it. I was thinking about rigging up an external temporary fuel tank just to narrow the problem down. By the way, this place has parts manuals.https://messicks.com/nh/148616?sectionId=343434&diagramId=2357141&searchTerm=fuel


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

If the fuel is dribbling from the hose that goes to the filter and this hose is connected to the tank outlet, then it would be most probable that the tank outlet is blocked, it may be time to remove the fuel tank and give the tank a good clean out.


----------



## Herr Ball (Mar 9, 2021)

I inserted a nylon tube into the fuel line coming from the fuel tank and blew into it, when I took the tube out of the hose, a steady stream of fuel came out of the fuel line. I reinstalled the lines I disconnected and tightened the injector line fittings. after cranking the engine a few seconds it ran like normal. I didn't drain and flush the tank because I had to finish discing but it is something I will definitely do because I want to see what plugged up the fuel outlet.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

There may be a fuel screen attached to your fuel shut-off valve, sits up inside your tank. Clean your tank and screen.


----------



## Herr Ball (Mar 9, 2021)

BigT said:


> There may be a fuel screen attached to your fuel shut-off valve, sits up inside your tank. Clean your tank and screen.


I will check that out, but the blockage was at the fuel tank. After the fuel began flowing normally and I reattached the hose to the fuel shutoff valve and tightned down the clamp fuel was coming out of the hose that attaches to the injector pump, so it seems that there was no other restriction in the plumbing.


----------



## Herr Ball (Mar 9, 2021)

Herr Ball said:


> I will check that out, but the blockage was at the fuel tank. After the fuel began flowing normally and I reattached the hose to the fuel shutoff valve and tightned down the clamp fuel was coming out of the hose that attaches to the injector pump, so it seems that there was no other restriction in the plumbing.


The shutoff valve is just before the fuel filter unit.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Your tractor has a fuel shutoff solenoid valve at the injection pump inlet. When you turn the keyswitch "on", you should hear an audible click to indicate that its functioning. If so, crack open the injection lines at the injectors and crank the engine. You should get fuel and air coming out at the injectors. Give your starter a rest every 10- 20 seconds. When there is no more air coming out, just fuel, close the connections at the injectors and it should start.


----------



## Herr Ball (Mar 9, 2021)

BigT said:


> Your tractor has a fuel shutoff solenoid valve at the injection pump inlet. When you turn the keyswitch "on", you should hear an audible click to indicate that its functioning. If so, crack open the injection lines at the injectors and crank the engine. You should get fuel and air coming out at the injectors. Give your starter a rest every 10- 20 seconds. When there is no more air coming out, just fuel, close the connections at the injectors and it should start.


I was blessed in that priming the injector lines was a non event. Once the fuel started flowing, it pushed the air out of the fuel line all the way to the injector pump, so after connecting the fuel ine to the injector pump and cranking the engine about 10 to 15 seconds it started up and ran fine.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Nothing better than hearing a success story.. way ta go.!!


----------



## Herr Ball (Mar 9, 2021)

thepumpguysc said:


> Nothing better than hearing a success story.. way ta go.!!


Thanks, it is intimidating being unfamiliar with the details of the system, but once I found out there is no electric fuel pump in the tank, it was easier to trouble shoot.


----------



## Hdk (Mar 13, 2021)

Had the same issue wit a mahindra several years ago. Found out the fuel cap seal had broken down and some small pieces of rubber were in the tank and temporarily plugged the tank outlet line.


----------

